# PC Baits now offers balsa crankbaits!



## dampeoples (Jan 22, 2008)

Introducing the PC Baits handmade crankbait lineup! To start with, there are
two styles, both a shallow and mid depth, as well as three color patterns.
More color patterns will be added very soon, including two craw patterns, a 
Bass pattern as well as Sexy Shad the PC Baits way!

Each bait comes equipped with Mustad Ultra Point Triple Grip hooks,
stainless hardware, circuit board lips, and your very own hand painted color
pattern. 

Stay tuned for more baits, colors, and even repaint services to be offered
soon!

Visit Peoples Choice Premium Baits to see the rest, and check on any new patterns uploaded! Two will come tomorrow, and hopefully two more the day after.


----------



## little anth (Jan 22, 2008)

sweet dude those look great


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 22, 2008)

Woooo Hoooo :!: These baits look even more refined than the so called, mess ups, you sent esquired. The wood baits esquired has of your run incredibly. I will be placing an order very soon.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 22, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

I better clean up; the keyboard's gonna short circuit soon


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2008)

Those look really good!  . Nice website also!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 22, 2008)

daaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm Peoples!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 22, 2008)

Those look awesome! I will have to order some especially if you add any topwaters.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am going to be adding some stuff like that soon, such as a popper, and possibly a sammy clone. I have both available now, if interested, the sammy is $10, and the popper is $12 (comes with a hand tied dressed treble)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

This is great - I have been pushing the PC Baits Company to sell these lures to the general public since I received my first one last year. The paint is awesome and the lures are unique certainly will give you an edge over other anglers who are throwing store bought mas produced baits.

I have been telling people this for a tear - *If you order any of these hard baits and do not like it for any reason I will buy it from you for the full price including shipping! *

There - what are you waiting for you have a money back guarantee


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 23, 2008)

Just added two new patterns to the store, Cracked Craw and Tiger Craw!


----------



## Zman (Jan 23, 2008)

dampeoples said:


> Just added two new patterns to the store, Cracked Craw and Tiger Craw!



:shock: 






SICK.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 23, 2008)

Zman said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> > Just added two new patterns to the store, Cracked Craw and Tiger Craw!
> ...


Ditto :shock:


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 23, 2008)

One of each please. (if only I could afford to)


----------



## little anth (Jan 23, 2008)

lookin great keep it up


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 24, 2008)

Two more styles, this is all for a little while, time to get caught up!!





Largemouth Bass






T.R./Sexy Shad, with or without cracked shoulders!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

damn those two are nice aswell


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

sweet


----------



## bcritch (Jan 26, 2008)

I just received an email that the 2 crankbaits I ordered are being shipped on Monday. I can't wait


----------



## bcritch (Jan 30, 2008)

Got them today. They look great. Excellent work. I highly recommend them guys.


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got a set of cranks and a spinner from PC. I've never tried balsa cranks, so I'm looking forward to spring.

Matt


----------



## redbug (Feb 11, 2008)

great looking baits... those babies in spring will be awesome

Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

Perfect Matt - they will fit into our plan to Dominate this Spring nicely.

PS - No Channel cats please!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 2, 2008)

DamnPeoples:

Any new colors lately? I need to make an order! What can you do in a shad color?

Post some pics to help me decide


----------

